# Probiotics - a recommendation by the UK IBS network.



## Fionamp (Aug 25, 2001)

I thought this might be of some interest to some people. It was sent to me via an IBS network here in the UK.The bowel is home to milions and millions of bacteria. A few of these bacteria are potentially harmful but most are actually able to promote good health.When the balance goes wrong. There are lots of reasons for the fine balamce of these bacteria going wrong snf yhr bad guys getting the upper hand. It could be because you catch a viral infection or it could be from a bacterial infection. A bad bout of diarrhoea can tip the scales so that these pathogenic bacteria takes over. A dose of antibiotics may also have this affect.An anaesthetic you have before an operation has a similar effect, as does the stress of surgery and radio and chemotherapy. The result of getting this out of balance may lead to diarrhoea, wind and abdominal discomfort.Getting the balance right. Probiotics are bacteria that can be given as treatment either to resotore a balanced bacterial population, or to prevent the populations ever getting out of balance. Only a few bacteria however are able to work in the human digestive tract and these include Bifidobacterium and those from the Lactobacillus family. Although both of these are active in our bowels, whether we get them from foods we eat depends on whether they survive the digestive process. Most are actually destroyed by the acidic contents of the stomach so although we eat them in foods like yoghurts, they do not make it to the bowel.Another problem is that while some members of these families do survive, once they get to the bowel they are not able to multiply.Findng strains which can survive, attach and reproduce has taken dedicated scientists time and skill. It was only once they found a type of bacterial able to fulfil all these functions that it was possible to create a food or drink which has a truly probiotic effect.What can probiotics offer?1. Reduce wind and pain.Clinical trials contducted with some probiotics now on the market show they help reduce gas formation in the bowel and reduce pain. Although preliminary trials undertaken with volunteers suffering from IBS suggested an improvement in symptons, larger controlled trials are required to test whether probiotics will offer long term effects to a significant portion of IBS sufferers.2. Promote healing and reduce diarrhoea.The bowel wall can be damaged following radio or chemotherapy, after infection or after an operation. Probiotics can stimulate healing when included in the diet and this may reduce diarrhoea.3. Boost the immune system.The bowel wall has its own immune system which helps fight off infection. Laboratory experiments with some of the probiotics on the market have shown that the inclusion in the diet can actually help increase the production of an immunoglobin antibody called IgA which play s an important role in the gut's defence mechanism.The range of probiotics There are various functional foods on the market with make supplementing the diet with probiotics easy. But, some products have specific clinical validation. These include Yakult( a dairy based product) Culturelle( a capsule probiotic) and ProViva (the natural fruit and oat based drink. Good for those who are lactose intolerant or on dairy free diets) Each can provide a 'daily dose' of beneficial bacteria.I stated earlier that more research needed to be carried out to determine the specific benefits to IBS patients. A study which has recently been completed in Cambridgeshire on this is due to have the results out later this Spring.I hope this helps some people. I am sure giving it a try.


----------



## Windaloo (Feb 3, 2002)

I have bought the Proviva drink from Tesco. Sainsbury and Waitrose also stock it in some stores.The lactobacillus planaturum is quoted as being able to colonise gut more effectively. Yesterday I tried some FOS and natural yougurt and have found that the frequency of going is reduced, but have noticed a slight increase in Gas.Hope to get Culterelle and see how it goes.


----------



## Windaloo (Feb 3, 2002)

Proviva caused me watery type of D, quite frequent.Probably due to change of flora. However since i work this is causing me problems. Will quit, and maybe try a diff Probio like Yakult.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

I wonder if anesthesia could also mean Demoral and short-acting agents like that? I had Demoral and Versed for an endoscopy and noticed a yeast infection shortly after that. Just wondering.


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Does this mean that probiotics can increase constipation?My symptoms started after multiple use of antibiotics, however I became extremely constipated, which always happens to me after taking antibiotics. I have since taken all different kinds of probiotics for 3 years and the constipation, pain, gas, bloating etc is getting worse and worse.I keep hearing of people getting diarrhea from antibiotics ... is that really common, I thought constipation was more common?







FOS can cause more gas becuase it is an undigestable form of starch which cannot be broken down easily by the body, thereby causing bloating and gas for lots of people. If gas and bloating is a problem, I would recommend trying a probiotic without FOS.


----------



## Fachtna (May 22, 2002)

Is Culterelle available in Europe? I thought it was only a North American Product. Do Health Food Stores on the High Street in the UK stock it?


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

There are benefits to using good bacteria. I have achieved the best results by using yogurt on a moderate basis, and occasionally supplementing with acidophillus/bifidus. There is some controvesy over this concept, but I do not believe that a maximum dose of probiotics should be used on a long-term basis. My experience has been that intermittent use provides the best results.


----------



## jacris (Feb 16, 2002)

I developed IBS after having masive doses of antibiotics for an infection. After various treatments,specialists, examinations and an exclusion diet, I heard about Acidophillus from the net. I got it in a health shop and started it straight away. It hasn't cured my IBS but it got the D under control in a week and I keep it that way with diet. I eat smaller meals and never eat fried food. The pain I keep under control with Colofac to stop the spasms (Mebeverine Hydrochloride)But I truly believe that if I hadn't recolonised my gut with the good bacteria in Acidophillus, I would never have been able to lead a normal life. The yogurt drinks you can get in supermarkets were not strong enough and did nothing for me.


----------

